# Jobs in Cyprus



## Giuseppe Zaccaria (Jul 14, 2013)

HI everyone,

Im new to expat and so Im not so familiar with how it works.

Im want to know if someone can help me in knowing what jobs students who have a good knowledge in english, italian, persian can find in cyprus.

Also, does any one know if its possible to find a job there without a work permit?


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Jobs around here are as common as rocking horse manure. Examine the site for more details and you will get a good idea of the situation.


----------



## Christo79 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi,

Even though nowadays the job market is pretty harsh the knowledge of several languages gives you a pretty good advantage, especially Persian. If you are planning to live in Limassol you have good chances to get a job in the corporate sector.

Without a work permit getting a job wont be legal but as you are an EU citizen that would not pose a problem.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Christo79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even though nowadays the job market is pretty harsh the knowledge of several languages gives you a pretty good advantage, especially Persian. If you are planning to live in Limassol you have good chances to get a job in the corporate sector. I think that "good chances" is a bit optimistic given that he doesn't have Greek as a language. "Might get you an interview" might be nearer the mark.
> 
> Without a work permit getting a job wont be legal but as you are an EU citizen that would not pose a problem. I think what you may be trying to say is that as an EU Citizen he won't require a work permit


I don't think it is helpful to paint an over-optimistic picture of the dire state of the job market here particularly as priority will always go to locals.

I don't believe I have seen any posts saying "I've come to Cyprus and managed to get a great job I can live on".

Pete


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

Christo79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even though nowadays the job market is pretty harsh the knowledge of several languages gives you a pretty good advantage, especially Persian. If you are planning to live in Limassol you have good chances to get a job in the corporate sector.
> 
> Without a work permit getting a job wont be legal but as you are an EU citizen that would not pose a problem.


Whz would it not pose a problem work without a work permit. It's illegal for everyone, EU or not.

Anders


----------



## Christo79 (Aug 1, 2013)

My mistake, i apologise, i meant to say that if you are an EU citizen you dont need a permit. Regarding the job market all i m saying is that especially in limassol there are opportunities if you speak multiple languages even if you dont speak greek. But of course, you are right, the job market is very bad.


----------

